# Is OHSS possible at 46?



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Just curious if any FF ladies have had or heard of cases of over-stimulation at 46?

A 40 years old lady I know has just had her unsuccessful cycle in London. It seems she was overstimulated: she produced over 20 eggs. Reading DE threads I understand it would be far too many as not every 25 years old donor produces so many egg.

I have received the protocol from Lister which contains 300iu of Menopur (in addition to some other drugs).
I have switched to Team Miracle Cyprus and Dr Firdevs suggested 450iu Menogon, plus Letrozole first 5 days and then Cetrotide upo EC day.

I am just wondering if any of FF ladies of similar age have had 450iu of Menopur and whether it worked ok for them.
I am going to Cyprus on my own so really would like to avoid complications and OHSS seems to be the only possible one.


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't answer ur question, but I'm also interested to know the answer (I'm also 46, and considering going to Tesm Miracle...likely on my own too).
Wishing u the best of luck and health whilst ur out there.  Would u report back on how things went as regards OHSS and anything else that might be of interest?

Keeping fingers crossed for u XX


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Light Blue,

After posting the question here I have done some more reading. 
My best guess is OHSS is unlikely with my AMH/FSH. In the worst case all own eggs collected will be of poor quality.
I have another 7 weeks before I go to Cyprus and will post here.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm 35... but had no risk factors for ohss... not over/underweight... no pcos... only 8 eggs retrieved from 9 follicles... etc. Stimmed on 300iu. I had severe ohss and was in hospital.

Xxx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Simone456. We're you in the UK/ your home country or abroad when you had OHSS?
I am going to Cyprus and not sure if it is worth buying medical insurance. I think I have read somewhere on Ff that it's just over £100 but I am not keen to have the whole world know that I am going to Cyprus for IVF.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Lily,

No I had my cycle in the UK... and it was late OHSS (so on BFP)... which if you were to have I guess would be on your return? Thinking back I probably did have mild ohss and ec but it wasn't anything major. I think I was just unlucky... the doctors were not expecting it at all from me. I would check with your clinic that they have a good link with a hospital locally in the event of a complication.... I've heard on the grapevine that this is an issue with some clinics abroad.

All the best xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Mg situation  was similar to Simone.  I was 36, nearly 37 and had short protocol  iui to see how I responded before we had our funded ivf.  The answer  was too well - I was on 75 menopur  and had too many  follicles  for reduction  so rather  than  abandon  converted to ivf/ icsi.  The dose was increased to  150 as they were now wanting more  follies than before.  Before egg collection  I was waddling  like a duck  

I had 14 follies and 13 eggs so average number. Two were put in and about a week later I was very  bloated.  The clinic  scanned  me and took bloods and confirmed  I had ohss.  I ended up on a drip for the day, with them monitoring  my fluids for two days ( the clinic was in a teaching hospital). The bloods they took confirmed  my bfp so it was worth it.  

At my new clinic  when we tried  for a sibling despite  being 40 my amh was borderline  as risk of ohss  I had kept  my treatment  plan from the first go and when he saw it the consultant was surprised  by the response  I had. He also said it can be more difficult to  predict  after transfer .

They did LP, with slightly  higher  stimms as I think there is a bit less of a risk of ohss  with lp  My last go I didn't  respond  nearly as well and had to up the dose.  Ended up with a few less embies but gave us a frostie. 

I have been told by both clinics  to drink at least 2 litres  of water a day and eat plenty of protein  to help prevent  ohss.  You can take some protein drinks too if needed but be careful  which you choose.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you Talkingfrog and Simone.
I have decided to buy a medical insurance.


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

At 42 with a  AMH of 3.5 I got the max dose of  Gonal. f and Manipur 450 iu, produced 9 eggs each time 6 fertilised 3 went back. They gave me the spiel and written info on OHSs and what to look for but highly unlikely. If anything going to happen you hopefully will be home and be able to present your self to GP/ A&E if you are at all worried. Best of luck!! Xxx


----------

